

Calvin: Fast Distributed Transactions for Partitioned Database Systems - h43k3r
http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/5/23/paper-calvin-fast-distributed-transactions-for-partitioned-d.html

======
h43k3r
The code for the same can be found here.
[https://github.com/yaledb/calvin](https://github.com/yaledb/calvin)

